# All Slavic: Independence (of a nation)



## Karton Realista

Hi. In Poland this day, 11.11, is The Independence day, our important National Holiday when we traditonally attack squats in Praga and call people sand-nig*ers .
Joking aside, I would like to ask a question connected with this event - does the word independence (independent) have a different translation when it comes to a country (in your language)?
In Polish we say "niezależna kobieta" (independent woman), but "niepodległe państwo" (independent state).


----------



## Azori

_Slovak:_

independent (adj.) = *nezávislý*
independence (n.) = *nezávislosť, suverenita, zvrchovanosť*
Independence Day = *Deň nezávislosti
*
independent women = nezávislé ženy
independent state = nezávislý štát


----------



## Karton Realista

Azori said:


> independence (n.) = *nezávislosť,*


In Polish, niezawisłość sądów - independence of courts; independence of judgments
Doesn't apply to people, except for niezawisły sędzia - independent judge, judge with autonomy to do their job regardless of political pressures, and doesn't apply also to words in similar context.


----------



## Nomen nescio

Not as such, "Nezavisna" part is the same regardless if it is referring to a country or a woman but in the legal jargon Suverena država (Sovereign state) is used 

11 November is also a public holiday in Serbia (Armistice Day)


----------



## Lubella

"niezależna kobieta" незалежна, вільна, самостійна, емансипована + жінка
independence самостійність, незалежність, суверенність
"niepodległe państwo" незалежна, суверенна, самостійна + держава, країна


----------



## Nomen nescio

In Serbian I would not exactly call woman Nezavisna ("Not-dependent") but Samostalna ("Self-reliant").  Emancipovana is also used but in a broader context.

you can likewise say Nezavisna, Samostalna, Suverena država (not necessarily in the same sentence)


----------



## Karton Realista

Nomen nescio said:


> Emancipovana is also used but in a broader context.


Wouldn't that be woman with legal rights? Similar word exists in Polish, just v=w.


----------



## Nomen nescio

Yes but I think it also covers the status of women generally, not only in law but also in social status


----------



## Sobakus

There's only the bookish *самости́йный* (looks like a Chruch-Slavonicism), normally it's the same *незави́симый* as in other contexts.


----------

